# Which All-Clad combo would you get?



## tarabel (Feb 13, 2006)

After reading so many good things about All-Clad, I have decided to go with it. This is my Valentine present from my very wonderful hubby. We are getting the 9 piece set as a starter and from there are going to add to it. Normally we would get more, but as you can see, we are on the Mississippi Gulf Coast and we are still trying to replace what Katrina did, so this will have to be more gradual. My question is, what pieces do you consider essential to your kitchen? I have my own ideas, but I would really like to know what ya'll consider essential.


----------



## josephreese (Jan 3, 2002)

I have a few pieces that I use regularly. A 2-qt saute pan, a 1-qt saucier pan, a 2-qt sauce pan, a small non-stick fry pan (for eggs mostly), and a large roaster. I also have a grill pan, but I don't use it much.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

From my 9 piece set the ones I use most are.... all of them :bounce: Actually, that's not strictly true. I don't use the 10" non-stick frying pan so much. I have a lot of frying pans so that one only gets used once in a while.

Jock


----------



## tarabel (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: Well I'm glad you use them alot. The set I am getting will not have a non-stick fry-pan, so I'll probably use them all.  I don't really think I need one, do I? The other pieces I'm interested in are the petite roti, the small steamer insert and maybe the 1 qt saucier. I make alot of stocks and soups so I also need a stockpot. I would like a 12 qt. I am looking at the multi-cooker. It has a disc bottom. How good is it? Should I go for the really expensive one, or will this do? It would cover pasta as well, unless it is really big. Otherwise I guess I need the pentola. Not being able to see all these in person, is somewhat confusing.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a 10" nonstick frypan (Emerilware, actually) that I use every day for eggs. Otherwise, I like the 12" saute pan for making piccatta and other dishes where I've got lots of thin slices to brown. I like the large braisier, too. It's big enough to use as a fry pan, but deep enough to braise in - and it has a lid. I use the 1 quart sauce pan when I make my homemade sugar-free fudge sauce and also to make gravies. I also have a large roti (roasting) pan with a v-rack that is awesome. It's heavy enough to put right on the burner to deglaze it for sauces.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

There are those among us who do not look kindly on non stick but IMHO, for some dishes (like eggs for example) it really is indispesible. I would not even think about doing a fritata in anything but non stick unless I wanted to spoon it out of the pan and spend a pleasant half hour scrubbing the pan afterwards.

As for stock pots, again, IMHO it is imortant that the sides be fairly substantial. It is all very well to have a thick (disc) bottom which is good for long slow cooking processes but paper thin sides can scorch your soup/stew/stock/whatever as well.

Jock


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I cook a lot of eggs in cast iron without sticking but for fritatta, I turn to a teflon pan.

Phiil


----------

